# Floor Joist Bracing



## VanMark (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi
I have some squeaking in floor and I think its because 2 by 2 cross bracings were removed at some point. Anyways I was thinking of cutting 2 by 10,s and reinforcing or can I use 2 by 6?


----------



## CallMeVilla (Sep 30, 2016)

Check your joists for warping.  If you see gaps, you can install shims or 2x6 blocks perpendicular to the joist.  Some people sister a section of 2x6 parallel to the area.  Either way, the block has to very very tight to the joist and subfloor.  You can also use good construction adhesive (PL Premium 3X) to lock the new block in place plus the screws.

Or you can try this trick tool .... and go thermonuclear from up above.  
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8D9uNvDuto[/ame]


----------



## RafaelMoips (Mar 8, 2017)

What size should I use on my floor joist of a deck I am going to build? I was thinking 2x6, but was on the fence of using 2x8. The deck will be about 14 long and 76" wide. What is the general rule on sizing?  Thanks in advance


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 8, 2017)

RafaelMoips said:


> What size should I use on my floor joist of a deck I am going to build? I was thinking 2x6, but was on the fence of using 2x8. The deck will be about 14 long and 76" wide. What is the general rule on sizing?  Thanks in advance


Hi Rafael. Please start a new thread for this question.


----------

